# HELP! 2014 Altima Exhaust Tip



## Marta (Jun 16, 2014)

So I'm ashamed to admit that I have basically crushed the outer edge of the exhaust tip on my 2014 Altima. So my question is where can I buy a replacement exhaust tip for a 2014 Altima and if possible how much it would cost to have it replaced. From what I have read it seems pretty easy to replace but I have basically no skill when it comes to cars. Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

you can get it at the dealer. It is compression fitted, so use a slide hammer for easy of removal and rubber mallet for installation


----------

